# Stocking a Jebo R375 (40gal) and setup questions



## UFFDA (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello,

I just acquired/setup a Jebo R375 it has a built in trickle filter at 450 lph and I added a Jebo canister 835 as well. The is probably tuning over 7-9 times an hour, I never believe the listed turnover rate... I am going to use the canister for mostly Mechanical with 2 out of three spots being setup for polishing and one basket or ceramic rings. The trickle is setup for mostly bio with some chemical, one side is all ceramic rings with the other side being crushed eggshell and carbon.

The tank is setup with a painted black back, substrate is play sand with mixed in crushed coral, Texas Holey Rock was used for rock work and lastly I have 2 Java Ferns and 2 Anubia Barteri. I may add a Val

Water comes out of the tap as liquid rock with a 7.5 ph, the items in the tank should make the ph stay 7.5+ and keep it rock solid.

Right now the only fish I know I am going to put in the tank is a group of 4 or more Lamprologus Multifasciatus or Gold Ocellatus depending on what is available and of course getting the shells to go with them. Multies are the first choice and the more available.

Some possible tank mates that appeal to me and some thoughts:

Cyprichromis leptosoma Mamelesa or Paracyprichromis nigripinnis 'Blue Neon'- Probably not an option due to the tank space needed, total amount of fish needed. However I have seen them live for a year or two in a 40g only to be moved to larger setup which I could do.

Xenotilapia flavipinnis Kigoma - Once again this fish should be kept in a group and their penchant for being sand dwellers may lead to conflict with the shelllies. That said I think this could work and may be worth trying...

Julidochromis ornatus or transciptus or marilieri- A pair of either I think would be great with the Multies but I doubt they can be maintained peacefully with the Xenotilapia.

Eretmodus cyanosticus - Needs a group but it shouldn't be a problem, hard to come by and I am not sure if they will be in the sand non stop and create havok among the shellies.

and my last thought

Altolamprologus fasciatus - My setup has cabs they can be kept 2 females to one male easily, sticks to rocks and the mid to high tier of the tank.

In a perfect world I would have

Multies
Cyprichromis leptosoma Mameles
Xenotilapia flavipinnis Kigoma

That said I am not very confident in that setup form bio load once the fish grow to aggression issues.

Another possible mix would be

Multies
Julidochromis marilieri
Paracyprichromis nigripinnis 'Blue Neon'

Does anyone have any possible stocking thoughts, suggestion questions or 2 cents. I am willing to do a 180 if someone has some thoughts to share.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the length and width of the tank? If it's 48" x 12" or larger the second stocking would work.


----------



## UFFDA (Apr 9, 2010)

The dimensions are 36l x16wx 20h or so.

Which may cause problems with having...

Paracyprichromis nigripinnis 'Blue Neon'

Do you have any suggestion for a tank with my imprint? I have a 50% rock work 50% substrate setup currently with the top free for any mid level to upper level fish.

I cannot post pics until I hit 5 posts here...

I may also pull both Jebo filters and replace it with an Eheim Pro E3 cannister that feeds into the trickle filter. Since the Jebo filters seem to be power hogs, a little noisy and I think they generate too much heat in the tank.


----------



## UFFDA (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

I personally wouldnt put xenos with shell dwellers in such a small size tank.


----------



## UFFDA (Apr 9, 2010)

What about

Multies
Julidochromis marilieri

with one other tang that may be a more open water swimmer... or would those two alone be max?

I think I have given up on xenos and shellies in a 40.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

UFFDA, that could work. How about Cyps for open water swimmer?

I mean you can do either one. but i wouldnt put them together.


----------



## UFFDA (Apr 9, 2010)

khaki thanks for your input, I would really love xenos but I think it would be a shame to miss out on a large shellie colony...

Stocking list is now

Multies
Julidochromis marilieri 
Cyprichromis leptosoma Mamelesa - so they could fit? Not the jumbos of course?

I am trying to get a set stocking idea before Sunday when I can head to coast and see whats there.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Paracyps (a trio?) might work better than non-jumbo regular cyps in a 36" tank.


----------



## UFFDA (Apr 9, 2010)

How is this stocking list?

Multies - 6
Julidochromis marilieri -6
Paracyps -3

with of course the multies and hopefully the julies multiplying.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think that sounds good. Your goal will be for a pair of julis with a pair forming out of those six and the remaining four being rejected. Hopefully you can remove the other four before they are killed and get store credit for them.


----------



## UFFDA (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah that is the idea and then 10 million multies making enough babies to cover the tank cost...

I doubt I will ever see any fry from the Paracyps

The julies maybe in a 3 species tank.


----------

